# Pepsi Cola bottle- need help identifying or value



## 60miller (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is a clear Pepsi bottle. No base embossing. 9 3/4" tall. It has vertical lines on on side and mixed line pattern on reverse. It has a weird internally  3 spouted cornered crown top. Any help appreciated?


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 19, 2015)

ok here is a another new one on me. probably the coolest Pepsi I've seen in a long time . where do's it come from ? is this bottle hand finished ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 19, 2015)

60miller That's a very unusual Pepsi Cola bottle and one I've never seen before. If someone comes along and identifies it, then maybe they can identify this one as well. It sold on eBay in 2013 for $720. Part of the description included ...                                           FRONT READS: NO DEPOSIT * NO RETURN PEPSI-COLA 8 FL. OZ                                           BACK READS: NOT TO BE REFILLED PEPSI-COLA 8 FL. OZ                                           BOTTOM READS: A 8 3 55 TEMPERGLASS                                                            (I'm guessing its a 1955 bottle)


----------



## 60miller (Apr 19, 2015)

Found in  NJ. The top is Not hand tooled, it has three equidistant pouring spouts hard to see in this pic.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 19, 2015)

60miller said:
			
		

> ... it has three equidistant pouring spouts ...



 Because of the pouring spouts, it might be a *syrup *bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 19, 2015)

P.S. 60miller The main reason I posted the No Deposit bottle is because yours is unusual enough that it too might fall into the $500+ category. If you decide to sell it, I recommend additional research so as to get whatever the top dollar might be. I'm thinking it's a pretty rare bottle and could be in high demand.


----------



## 60miller (Apr 19, 2015)

Good observation. It might be a syrup bottle. It's think its  a specimen from a local glass house.  Pepsi bigshots may have  been deciding on patterns for glass and then rejected it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's a Pepsi Cola 12 ounce fountain syrup bottle from the 1940s. This particular example has the directions on the back and sold on eBay in 2012 for $125


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 19, 2015)

Very cool. Definatly one I have never seen before either. Hope we can find info on it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 19, 2015)

I did this enhancement of the bottle for a closer look at the embossing ...


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 20, 2015)

60miller said:
			
		

> Good observation. It might be a syrup bottle. It's think its  a specimen from a local glass house.  Pepsi bigshots may have  been deciding on patterns for glass and then rejected it.



I think you have something really special there.  Possibly an unknown prototype and/or test bottle.  Can you tell us what's on the bottom?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2015)

Because of the 'basket-weave' embossing, which is similar to that on the 1940 patent for the so called 'wave' bottle, I suspect it is in some way related to the original patent.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2015)

This picture is a sampling of James Ayers' Pepsi Cola collection. I don't see a bottle similar to the one in question ... 1.  Display is from a bottle show2.  Top row


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2015)

Cropped for closer examination ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2015)

More / Closer ... 1.  Left Side2.  Right Side


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2015)

60miller I'm usually pretty good at finding things, but I cannot find a Pepsi Cola bottle like yours. It might even be a one of a kind. If so, it will be in high demand by Pepsi collectors. For the benefit of everyone here and as a future reference, could you please post some additional pictures of it from various angles, including the base and close ups of the neck and lip.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 21, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> 60miller I'm usually pretty good at finding things, but I cannot find a Pepsi Cola bottle like yours. It might even be a one of a kind. If so, it will be in high demand by Pepsi collectors. For the benefit of everyone here and as a future reference, could you please post some additional pictures of it from various angles, including the base and close ups of the neck and lip.  Thanks a lot!



I agree with this.  SPB is the best I've seen on finding information on bottles.  Second, I'm an avid Pepsi collector and I've never seen anything close to that.  Please bring us some additional information on the bottle, more photos, and what markings are on the base.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 21, 2015)

Pepsi by far has the greatest variety in bottle styles then any of the big four


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 21, 2015)

Ditto. I also collect pepsi. Please more pics!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2015)

60miller said:
			
		

> Found in  NJ.



 This is a longshot, but because the bottle was found in New Jersey, maybe there is a connection between it and another Pepsi Cola prototype from New Jersey. The bottle I'm referring to is a pink prototype that was made by the Wheaton Glass Company in 1953-54. Wheaton Glass was located in Millville, New Jersey and a couple of their marks were *T.C.W. Co. *and a *W-in-a-circle*.  If Wheaton experimented with one Pepsi Cola bottle, maybe they experimented with others as well.   Here are a couple of links about the pink prototype bottle itself and the prices they sold for, plus a brief history on the Wheaton Glass Company ...  

Pink Prototype / Wheaton Glass Company / Sold For $1,00.00

http://www.rtam.com/americanbottle_42/cgi-bin/catalog.cgi 



Pink Prototype / Wheaton Glass Company / Sold For $4,999,99

http://www.greatestcollectibles.com/1953-pepsi-cola-bottle/#.VTbRt8t0y70



Wheaton Glass Company / Millville, New Jersey / Brief History / Bottle Marks

http://productmanufacturers.blogspot.com/2012/12/t-c-wheaton-glass-company.html


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2015)

Observations ... 1.  The Pepsi Cola 'wave' bottle was patented in 19402.  The first 'wave' bottles had paper labels3.  The first painted label/ACL 'wave' bottle was made in circa 1945-464.  60miller's bottle is similar in design to the 'wave' bottles5.  60miller's bottle is a non ACL6.  Because 60miller's bottle is a non ACL, it likely dates between 1940 and 1945-46


----------



## 60miller (Apr 22, 2015)

The bottle is a fellow collectors.  I was asked to post pic about it to ascertain any info. I will try to get some more pics. It's possible wheaton glass, I will have to compare it to my pink pepsi glass.  But I highly suspect it is from one of oldest production glass companies that existed.  Whitall Tatum.  I do know that whitall tatum was a very progressive company that had a lot of research and experimental types of insulators, and glass production. Whitall Tatum did produce the Pepsi bottles with the wave.  In fact I posted one of the  first wave type bottles on this forum which had the valentines day date of 2 - 14- 1940 with  a factory sample shelf label from whitall tatum.  THis pepsi bottle with 1/2 "basket weave" is unmarked on the base which suggests that it was not yet a production bottle.  Only a sample.  As far as syrup.  It may have been.  But there is no unembossed smooth spots on the bottle to label it as a syrup. I think it was a sample showing pepsi two types of embossing, basket weave and vertical line. The triple internal groove spouts inside of a crown top are still a mystery.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2015)

60miller Thanks for the update. We will be looking forward to those additional pictures. It would also be of interest to know how your friend obtained the bottle. Did he dig it, find it at an antique store, buy it on eBay? Here is a picture of the bottle again so we won't have to click back to see it. I enhanced the picture to the best of my abilities ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2015)

Just for the fun of it, here's a side-by-side comparison of 60miller's bottle and a first issue 'wave' bottle that was patented in 1940. The first issue bottle would have had a paper label, which is missing from this particular example. Notice on the base of the first issue bottle where it is embossed with ...                                                                 *CINCINNATI* *(Unrecognizable Makers Mark)**                                                                        40* *DES. PAT APP. FOR*  It's because of the "Design Patent Applied For" and the number 40 for 1940 that tells us this bottle is a first issue. If someone can make out the makers mark, please let us know because I can't.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2015)

Observations ... 1.  The overall bottle *shapes *appear to be almost identical2.  60miller's bottle has a *dash *between the words Pepsi *- *Cola3.  There is no dash on the first issue bottle


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 22, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Just for the fun of it, here's a side-by-side comparison of 60miller's bottle and a first issue 'wave' bottle that was patented in 1940. The first issue bottle would have had a paper label, which is missing from this particular example. Notice on the base of the first issue bottle where it is embossed with ...                                                                 *CINCINNATI* *(Unrecognizable Makers Mark)**                                                                        40* *DES. PAT APP. FOR*  It's because of the "Design Patent Applied For" and the number 40 for 1940 that tells us this bottle is a first issue. If someone can make out the makers mark, please let us know because I can't.



 2 Things:1.  Just to be clear, none of the Basket-weave (wave) bottles have a Dash between Pepsi & Cola2.  My 1st Issue doesn't have Cincinnati on it.  It has *                                                                 35**                                                            DES. PAT**                                                            APP. FOR**                                                                A40*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2015)

Regarding "Applied For" verses "Patented" , notice the original patent has ...                                                        *Filed:  February 6, 1940**                                                       Patented:  April 30, 1940* I'm not sure this means the first issue bottles were produced between February and April of 1940, but they might have been. Also notice the original patent drawing does not include the words Pepsi Cola on the wave part of the bottle. But why those words were not included, I don't know.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's an example of what I think of as a first/second issue bottle. The reason I call it this is because it has the 40 for 1940, but it also has ...                                                            *PATENT DES. NO 120277* As we have seen, the first-first issue bottles had DES. PAT. APP. FOR, whereas this example has the patent number on it, which would have followed the first issue bottles without the patent number. This particular example was made by the Reed Glass Company of Rochester, New York, whose mark was an R in a triangle. This bottle would originally have had a paper label. I found it on eBay. Here's the link ...  Http://www.ebay.com/itm/391115813154?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT The main reason I mention all of this patent stuff is to emphasize that 60miller's bottle does not have any patent information on it nor a makers mark which, in my opinion, strongly suggest it was an experimental bottle that possibly never went beyond the experimental stage - which in turn points to it possibly being quite rare and in high demand.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2015)

Just when I was beginning to think we'd seen our share of odd Pepsi Cola bottles and these two pop up! Notice that both are variations of the wave bottle. But please don't ask me anything about them because all the accompanying description said is they were odd. So it appears there was additional experimenting going on with this bottle design. If you look close at the bottom of the square bottle you will see what appears to be a diamond. I'm not sure whose mark that is but will try and find out.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2015)

P.S. I have absolutely no evidence to support this, but I'm thinking the two odd bottles might have been altered by heating the glass and reshaping them. But is such a process actually possible? I don't know the answer either, but can't help but wonder.


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 22, 2015)

SPB, The fat round one looks altered for sure.  Just look it at...no way it was intentionally made like that.  The shape isn't uniform around or anything. The square one looks much better, but still could be altered.  The thing is.  Even if the glass company was purposely doing this, that's ok.  The bottle this thread is about is a completely different design from the wave bottle.  But it does show that they were trying different things.


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 23, 2015)

Lets add another twist....or should I say swirl.. I posted this bottle on the Pepsi Cola Collector page on Facebook.  Another person responded with this bottle, very very similar.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 23, 2015)

Side-by-side ...


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 24, 2015)

now that is the holly grail of sodas ! ( the pink one I mean.)(


----------

